# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Como alimentas o teu escumador?

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

A questão que procuro levantar nesta votação, servirá essencialmente para reflectirmos nos modos de alimentação dos escumadores, e eventualmente qual seria a melhor solução para os alimentarmos.

----------


## Paulo Santos

Boas Júlio. Acho que é importante poder distinguir também se está na SUMP ou no aqua.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo

Parece-me que ambas as questões englobam o facto de ser na sump ou no aquario.

Mas, se alguem mais achar haver expressivas diferenças aumentarei as opções de votação a 

"Hang-ON com bomba interna a alimenta-lo"

----------


## Paulo Santos

Ok Juca. Só o disse porque muita gente entende um escumador na SUMP como externo (porque está fora do aqua).

Mas sendo assim, ok.

Abraços.

----------


## Tiago Proença

O meu é um escumador interno alimentado com uma bomba de ar, não sei se á outro metodo,é pena porque ocupa algum espaço dentro do aquario que por si já é pequeno mas estou satisfeito com os resultados

----------


## Vitor Pestana

O meu dou-lhe artemia congelada... e ele adora, tá farto de crescer  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> O meu dou-lhe artemia congelada... e ele adora, tá farto de crescer


 :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  Só tu Vitor!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Magano

Tenho 2, um interno e outro externo, nenhum foi concebido para ser alimentado directamente da queda de agua, mas sim através de bomba, mas ... ambos recebem a agua directamente da queda de agua, o AquaMedic está colocado no 1º compartimento da mini-sump, o de admissão da agua e o prizm tem o tubo de admissão enfiado dentro do cano de saída da overflow.

----------


## Duarte Alves

O meu é um jebo protein skimmer 178 é externo ,é como um filtro de cascata normal.
Depois tiro umas fotografias para vos mostrar

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ola) Boa tarde
No sistema que apresentei neste forum uso actualmente dois escumadores externos Deltec APF 600 a operar no interior na caixa de depuração (=sump) de que envio fotografia de um deles. :SbRequin2:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

O meu é alimentado directamente pela queda de água. Parece-me, sem qualquer margem para dúvidas, a melhor solução, dado que evito assim de usar mais uma bomba e, acima de tudo, porque toda a água passa pelo escumador antes de entrar no circuito da SUMP. Por outro lado, ainda tem a vantagem do fluxo de água que passa pelo escumador ser baixo (à volta de 800 L/h) o que aumenta o desempenho do mesmo.

Pode-se ver aqui como está ligado:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

neste momento tenho 3 
dois internos alimentados por bombas de ar
e o terçeiro externo alimentado com powerhaed rena 1200lh
todos a trabalhar na sump.
porque 3 ?
porque o externo é um dye , e até ter a certeza que trabalha a 100%
vou manter os trez a trabalhar,visro que os internos ocupam espaço 
preçioso

----------


## Welington

e interno e alimentado por uma bomba.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Externo e alimentado por bomba.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

O meu também é alimentado pela queda de água.

----------


## CarlosMaia

Externo,alimentado pela queda de água,permitindo poupar uma bomba
Abraço
Carlos Maia

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

O meu é externo alimentado pela queda de agua mas a trabalhar dentro da sump.Trabalha com uma bomba de 1100l/h e é alimentado ai com 800-1000l/h pela queda de agua.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Eu alimento o meu APF600 por gravidade e por bomba.

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Eu tenho um aqua medic 5000 shorty II e quando o aqua estiver pronto irá ser alimentado diretamente da coluna.

----------


## marcoferro

Utilizo uma atman 2300 (nao me lembro se é 2300 ou 2600)

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Utilizo um externo (não me lembro da marca, é para aquarios até 750 lts), dentro da sump, alimentado por uma bomba de 1200 l/h.
Quero alterar e passar a alimenta-lo directamente pela queda de àgua. Como devo fazer? Não será demasiada àgua a entrar directamente em vez dos 1200 l/h actualmente da bomba ou terei que fazer um desvio de alguma para a sump? Tenho +/- 410 lts (aqua+sump).

----------


## nuno bordadagua

boas,
sou novato aqui nos reef, e como tal tenho duvidas...
uma das duvidas que tenho é se posso alimentar o meu red sea prizm por queda de agua!
se alguem me souber responder agradeço!
(ainda nao montei o aquario!)
cumps

----------


## nuno bordadagua

ninguem sabe?

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Nuno, penso que não é possivel, pois se nao ligares a bomba nao terás a entrada de ar para formar as bolhas...isto a meu ver, pode ser que alguem saiba se é possivel ou nao

----------

